# CDC vaccine advisers will meet again April 23 to discuss vaccines and blood clots



## Becky1951 (Apr 15, 2021)

Vaccine advisers to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have scheduled a meeting for April 23 to take up the question of whether Johnson & Johnson’s Janssen coronavirus vaccine causes blood clots and, if so, what to do about it.

The CDC’s Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices met Wednesday without voting on taking any action on news about six cases of a rare type of blood clotting event in people who got the J&J vaccine. They said they needed more information.

The CDC and US Food and Drug Administration say they are seeking information on whether there are more cases, and whether other blood clot types might be associated with vaccination.

The CDC and FDA on Tuesday recommended a pause in giving out J&J vaccines while they gather information and inform clinicians about how to recognize and treat the condition.

https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news/coronavirus-pandemic-vaccine-updates-04-15-21/index.html


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2021)

The conclusion will probably be that blood clot chances are SOOOOO small and covid is so dangerous they will advise people to get vaccinated anyway. Wanna bet money on this? Big pharma is.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

chic said:


> The conclusion will probably be that blood clot chances are SOOOOO small and covid is so dangerous they will advise people to get vaccinated anyway. Wanna bet money on this? Big pharma is.


Or their favourite saying... "_the benefit far outweighs the risk_".

Got to love that one! I can't think of anything more self-serving.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

How many people got blood clots?  And how many got the J&J vaccine?  As I recall from yesterday's news broadcast, out of literally millions who got the vaccine, there were 6 people who had blood clots.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 16, 2021)

The 6 were only the ones with a very rare brain blood clots.
There are more who have formed blood clots elsewhere after the vaccine. Its not just the J&J vaccine.

The PRAC noted that the blood clots occurred in veins in the brain (cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, CVST) and the abdomen (splanchnic vein thrombosis) and in arteries, together with low levels of blood platelets and sometimes bleeding.

The Committee carried out an in-depth review of 62 cases of cerebral venous sinus thrombosis and 24 cases of splanchnic vein thrombosis reported in the EU drug safety database (EudraVigilance) as of 22 March 2021, 18 of which were fatal.1 The cases came mainly from spontaneous reporting systems of the EEA and the UK, where around 25 million people had received the vaccine.

https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/news/a...very-rare-cases-unusual-blood-clots-low-blood


----------

